# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  رمضان فرصة للتغيير

## latifa Naf1

الحمد لله الذي هيأ لعباده أسباب الهداية ، ويســــــــر لهم دروب الاستقامة ،وفتح لهم أبواب رحمته ، والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وهداية للخلق أجمعين وعلى من سار على نهجه واقتفى أثره إلى يوم الدين .

أما بعد : فهاهو رمضان قد أقبل بنوره وعطره ، و جاء بخيره وطهره ، جاء ليربي في الناس قوة الإرادة ورباطة الجأش ، ويربي فيهم ملكة الصبر ، ويعودهم على احتمال الشدائد ، والجلد أمام العقبات ومصاعب الحياة .
فرمضان مدرسة تربوية (يتدرب بها المسلم المؤمن على تقوية الإرادة في الوقوف عند حدود ربه في كل شيء ، والتسليم لحكمه في كل شيء ، وتنفيذ أوامره وشريعته في كل شيء ، وترك ما يضره في دينه أو دنياه أو بدنه من كل شيء ، ليضبط جوارحه وأحاسيسه جميعاً عن كل ما لا ينبغي بتدربه الكامل في هذا الشهر المبارك ، ليحصل على تقوى الله في كل وقت وحين ، وفي أي حال ومكان ، وذلك إذا اجتهد على التحفظ في هذه المدرسة الرحمانية بمواصلة الليل مع النهار على ترك كل إثم وقبيح ، وضبط جوارحه كلها عما لا يجوز فعله . . لينجح من هذه المدرسة حقاً ، ويخرج ظافراً من جهاده لنفسه ، موفراً مواهبه الإنسانية وطاقاته المادية والمعنوية لجهاد أعدائه .) فحري بهذا الشهر أن يكون فرصة ذهبية ، للوقوف مع النفس ومحاسبتها لتصحيح ما فات ، واستدراك ما هو آت ، قبل أن تحل الزفرات ، وتبدأ الآهات ، وتشتد السكرات.

رمضان هلْ لي وقفة أستروحُ الذكرى وأرشـــــــف كلها المـعـسولا
رمضان ! هل لي وقفة أسترجع الماضي وأرتع في حمـاه جــذولا

فأذن - لي قارئي الكريم - أن أستقطع من وقتك الثمين جزءاً يسيراً لنتذاكر جميعاً ونتساءل: هل يمكننا أن نغير من أحوالنا ، ونحسن من أوضاعنا ، فنفكر في مآلنا ومصيرنا بعد فراق حياتنا ، فنمهد لأنفسنا قبل عثرة القدم ، وكثرة النـــدم ، فنتزود ليوم التناد بكامل الاستعداد .
فأسأل الله تعالى أن يبدل من أحوالنا ، ويقلب من شأننا ، حتى يصبح يومنا خيراً من أمسنا والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه .
لماذا رمـضـــان ؟!!

لأن رمضان فرصة العمر السانحة وموسم البضاعة الرابحة والكِفة الراجحة ولماحباه الله تعالى من المميزات فهو بحق مدرسة لإعداد الرجال وهو بصدق جامعة لتخريج الأبطال .

هنا مصنع الأبطال يصنع أمةً *** وينفخ فيها قــــوة الروح والـفــــــــكر
ويخلع عنها كل قيد يعــوقها *** ويعلي منار الحق والصدق والصبر

ولما يسر الله تعالى فيه ، من أسباب الخيرات ، وفعل الطاعات ، فالنفوس فيه مقبلة ، والقلوب إليه والهة .
ولأن رمضان تصفد فيه مردة الشياطين . فلا يصلون إلى ما كانوا يصلون إليه في غير رمضان ، وفي رمضان تفتح أبواب الجنان ، وتغلق أبواب النيران ، ولله في كل ليلة من رمضان عتقاء من النار ، وفي رمضان ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر ، فما أعظمها من بشارة ، لو تأملناها بوعي وإدراك لوجدتنا مسارعين إلى الخيرات ، متنافسين في القربات ، هاجرين للموبقات ،تاركين للشهوات.

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير . . لما حصل فيه من الأحداث التي غيرت مسار التاريخ ، وقلبت ظهر المجن ، فنقلت الأمة من مواقع الغبراء ، إلى مواكب الجوزاء ، ورفعتها من مؤخرة الركب ، لتكون في محل الصدارة والريادة ففي معركة بدر الكبرى التقى جيشان عظيمان ، جيش محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وجيش الكفر بقيادة أبي جهل في السنة الثانية من الهجرة وذلك في اليوم السابع عشر من رمضان ، وانتصر فيها جيش الإيمان على جيش الطغيان ، ومن تلك المعركة بدأ نجم الإسلام في صعود ، ونجم الكفر في أفول ، وأصبحت العزة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين ، يقـــــول الله تعالى:{ وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمْ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } [آل عمران:123] .
أبطـال بدر ياجباهاً شـــــــُرعت *** للشمس تحكي وجهها المصقولا
حطـمتم الشرك المصغر خده *** فارتد مشلول الخطى مخـذولا

وفي السنة الثامنة ، وفي شهر رمضان ، كان الفتح العظيم الذي أعز الله به دينه ورسوله وجنده وحزبه الأمين ، واستنقذ به بلده وبيته الذي جعله هدى للعالمين من أيدي الكفار والمشركين ، وهو الفتح الذي استبشر به أهل السماء ، وضربت أطناب عزه على مناكب الجوزاء ، ودخل الناس به في دين الله أفواجا ، وأشرق به وجه الأرض ضياءً وابتهاجا .
وفي سنة ستمائة وثمانيةً وخمسين ، فعل التتار بأهل الشام مقتلة عظيمة ، وتشرد من المسلمين من تشرد ، وخربت الديار ، فقام الملك المظفر قطز ، بتجهيز الجيوش ، لقتال التتار ، حتى حان اللقاء في يوم الجمعة الخامس والعشرين من رمضان وأمر ألا يقاتلوا حتى تزول الشمس ، وتفيء الظلال ، وتهب الرياح ، ويدعوا الخطباء والناس في صلاتهم ، ثم تقابل الصفان ، واقتتل الجيشان ، وحصلت معركة عظيمة ، سالت فيها دماء ، وتقطعت أشلاء ، ثم صارت الدائرة على القوم الكافرين ، وقطع دابر القوم الذين ظلموا ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .
كل هذه الأسباب جعلتنا نوقن بأن رمضان فرصة سانحة وغنيمة جاهزة ، لمن أراد التغيير في حياته . فالأسباب مهيأة ، والأبواب مشرعة وما بقي إلا العزيمة الصادقة ، والصحبة الصالحة ، والاستعانة بالله في أن يوفقك للخير والهداية .

رمضانُ أقبل قم بنا يا صاح *** هذا أوان تبتل وصـــلاح
واغنم ثواب صيامه وقيامه *** تسعد بخير دائم وفلاح

رمضان فرصة الجميع للتغيير

• فرمضان فرصة للتغيير .. ليصبح العبد من المتقين الأخيار ، ومن الصالحين الأبرار . يقول الله تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ} [البقرة:183] فقوله { لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ} تعليل لفرضية الصيام ؛ ببيان فائدته الكبرى ، وحكمته العظمى . وهي تقوى الله والتي سأل أميرُ المؤمنين عمرُ رضي الله عنه الصحابيَ الجليل ؛ أبيَ بن كعب رضي الله عنه عن معنى التقوى ومفهومها ؟ فقال يا أمير المؤمنين : أما سلكت طريقا ذا شوك ؟ قال : بلى .. قال : فما صنعت ؟ قال : شمرتُ واجتهدت .. أي اجتهدتُ في توقي الشوك والابتعاد عنه ، قال أبي: فذلك التقوى .
إذن فالتقوى : حساسيةٌ في الضمير ، وشفافيةٌ في الشعور ، وخشيةٌ مستمرة ، وحذرٌ دائم ، وتوق لأشواكِ الطريق ؛طريقِ الحياة الذي تتجاذبُه أشواكُ الرغائبِ والشهوات ، وأشواكُ المخاوفِ والهواجس ، وأشواكُ الفتنِ والموبقات ، وأشواكُ الرجاءِ الكاذب فيمن لا يملكُ إجابةَ الرجاء ، وأشواكُ الخوف الكاذب ممن لا يملكُ نفعاً ولا ضراً ، وعشراتٌ غيرُها من الأشواك ..

خـــــل الـذنوب صغــــــــــيرها وكبيرها ذاك الـتقى
واصنع كماش فوق أرض الشوك يحذر ما يرى
لا تـحـقـرن صـغيرةً إن الجبـــــــالَ من الحـــــــــــصى

هذا هو مفهوم التقوى .. فإذا لم تتضح لك بعد .. فاسمع إلى علي رضي الله عنه وهو يعبر عن التقوى بقوله : هي الخوفُ من الجليل ، والعملُ بالتنزيلُ ، والقناعةُ بالقليل ، والاستعدادُ ليوم الرحيل . هذه حقيقة التقوى ، وهذا مفهومها .
فأين نحن من هذه المعاني المشرقةِ المضيئة ؟ .. لقد كان المجتمعُ الإسلاميُ الأول مضربَ المثل في نزاهتهِ ، وعظمةِ أخلاقه ، وتسابقِ أفرادهِ إلى مرضاةِ ربهمِ جل جلاله ، وتقدست أسماؤه ، وكانت التقوى سمةً بارزة في محيا ذلكِ الجيلِ العظيم الذي سادَ الدنيا بشجاعتهِ وجهاده ، وسارت بأخلاقهِ وفضائلهِ الركبان مشرقاً ومغرباً ، فقد كان إمام المتقين عليه الصلاة والسلام قمةً في تقواه وورعهِ ، وشدةِ خوفهِ من ربهِ العظيمِ الجليل ، فكان يقومُ الليل يصلي ويتهجد حتى تفطرتْ قدماه الشريفتان ، وكان يُسمعُ لصدره أزيزٌ كأزيزِ المرجل من النشيجِ والبكاء ، وهو الذي غُفر له ذنبه ما تقدم وما تأخر .
وأما صاحبهُ المبجل ، وخليفته العظيم أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه فكان يقول : يا ليتني كنت شجرةً تعضدُ ثم تؤكل !! وكان له خادمٌ يأتيه بالطعام ، وكان من عادةِ الصديق أن يسأله في كل مرة عن مصدرِ الطعام ؛ تحرزاً من الحرام !! فجاءه خادمُه مرةً بطعامه ، فنسي أن يسألَه كعادته فلما أكلَ منه لقمة قال له خادمُه : لمَ لم تسألني - يا خليفةَ رسولِ الله - كسؤالكِ في كلِ مرة ؟ قال أبو بكر : فمن أين الطعامُ يا غلام ؟ قال : دفعه إليَّ أناسٌ كنتُ أحسنتُ إليهم في الجاهلية بكهانةٍ صنعتُها لهم ، وهنا ارتعدتْ فرائصُ الصديق ، وأدخلَ يده في فمــه ، وقاء كلَّ ما في بطنهِ وقال : واللهِ لو لم تخرجْ تلك اللقمة إلا مع نفسي لأخرجتها ، كل ذلك من شدةِ خوفه وتقواه وتورعهِ عن الحرام ، وأما خوفُ عمر رضي الله عنه وشدةِ تقواه فعجبٌ من العجب ، سمع قارئاً يقرأُ قولَه تعالى: { يَوْمَ يُدَعُّونَ إِلَى نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ دَعّاً } [الطور:13] فمرض ثلاثاً يعـودهُ الناس . بل إنه قرأ مرةً قولَه تعالى : {وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْئُولُونَ } [الصافات:24] فمرض شهراً يعودُه الناسُ مريضاً ، وأما عليٌ رضي الله عنه فكان يقبض لحيته في ظلمة الليل ويقول : يا دنيا غُري غيري أليَّ تزينتِ أم إليَّ تشوقتِ طلقتك ثلاثاً لا رجعةَ فيهن زادُك قليل وعمرُك قصير ، وخرج ابن مسعود مرة في جماعة فقال لهم ألكم حاجة ؟! قالوا : لا ؛ ولكن حبُ المسيرِ معك !! قال : اذهبوا فإنه ذلٌ للتابع ، وفتنةٌ للمتبوع .
دعنا من الخلفاء الراشدين المكرمين ، ولنتجاوز الزمن سنين عدداً ، فهاهو هارون الرشيد الخليفةُ العباسيُ العظيم الذي أذلَّ القياصرة وكسرَ الأكاسرة والذي بلغت مملكته أقاصي البلاد شرقاً وغرباً يخرج يوما في موكبهِ وأبهته فيقول له يهودي:يا أمير المؤمنين : اتق الله !! فينـزل هارونُ من مركبه ويسجدُ على الأرض للهِ ربِ العالمين في تواضعٍ وخشوع ، ثم يأمرُ باليهودي ويقضي له حاجته ، فلما قيل له في ذلك !! قال : لما سمعت مقولتَه تذكـرتُ قولَه تعالى {وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ } [البقرة:206] فخشيت أن أكون ذلك الرجل ، وكم من الناس اليوم من إذا قيل له اتق الله احــمرتْ عيناه ، وانتفختْ أوداجه ، غضباً وغروراً بشأنه ، قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : كفى بالمرء إثماً أن يقال له: اتق الله فيقول:عليك نفسَك !! مثلكُ ينصحنُي !!
إذن فيوم عُمرت قلوبُ السلفِ بالتقوى ، جمعهم اللهُ بعد فرقة ، وأعزهم بعد ذلة ، وفُتحت لهم البلاد ومُصرت لهم الأمصار كل ذلك تحقيقا لـموعودِ الله تعالى : {وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ } [الأعراف:96] فليكن هذا الشهر بداية للباس التقوى ؛ ولباس التقوى خير لباس لو كانوا يعلمون {إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ (54) فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ مَلِيكٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ } [القمر:54-55].
إذا المرء لم يلبس ثيابا من التقى *** تجرد عريانا وإن كان كاسيا
وخير خصال المـرء طـاعة ربه *** ولا خير فيمن كان لله عاصيا

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن كان مفرطاً في صلاته ، فلا يصليها مطلقاً ، أو يؤخرها عن وقتها , أو يتخلف عن أدائها جماعة في المسجد . ليعلم المتهاون في صلاته ، أنه يرتكب خطأً قاتلاً ، وتصرفاً مهلكاً ، يتوقف عليه مصيره كله ، و إن لم يتدارك نفسه ، فهو آيل لا محالة إلى نهاية بائسة ، وليل مظلم ، وعذاب مخيف ، جاء في الحديث عن سمرة بن جندب رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرؤيا قال :" أما الذي يثلغ رأسه بالحجر فإنه يأخذ القرآن فيرفضه وينام عن الصلاة المكتوبة " رواه البخاري (1143).
إن التهاون بأمر الصلاة والاستخفاف بها ، خطأ فادح بكل المقاييس ، وجناية مخزية بكل المعايير . لا ينفع معها ندم ولا اعتذار عند الوقوف بين يدي الواحد القهار ، إني أدعوك بكل شفقة وإخلاص ، أدعوك والألم يعتصر قلبي خوفاً عليك ورأفة بك ، أدعوك في مثل هذا الشهر المبارك إلى إعادة النظر في واقعك ، ومُجريات حياتك ، أدعوك إلى مراجعة نفسك ، وتأمل أوضاعك قبل فوات الأوان ، إني أنصحك ألا تخدعك المظاهر ، ولا يغرك ما أنت فيه ، من الصحة والعافية والشباب والقوة ، فما هي إلا سراب بقيعة ، يحسبه الظمآن ماءً ، أو كبرق خُلب ، سرعان ما يتلاشى ، و ينطفئ ويزول ، فالصحة سيعقبها السقم ، والشباب يلاحقه الهرم ، والقوة آيلة إلى الضعف ، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يتفكرون .

أخي الكريم : إن أصحابك الذين غروك بالتهاون بشأن الصلاة ، وزينوا لك إضاعتها ، إنهم لن يذرفوا عليك سوى دموع التماسيح ، يعودون بعدها ، إلى مزاميرهم وطربهم وأنسهم ، غير مكترثين بك ، ولا بألف من أمثالك ، إنهم أنانيو الطباع ، ميتو الإحساس ، لا همّ لهم إلا أنفسهم وملذاتهم ، ولو فقدوا الآباء والأمهات ، فضلاً عن الأصحاب والخِلان ، فاستيقظ يا هذا من غفلتك ، وتنبه من نومتك ، فالحياة قصيرة وإن طالت ، والفرحة ذاهبة وإن دامت ، واجعل من رمضان فرصة للمحافظة على هذه الصلاة العظيمة ، فقد وفقك الله للصلاة مع الجماعة ، وإلف المساجد ، وعمارتها بالذكر والتسبيح ، فاستعن بالله ، واعزم من الآن أن يكون هذا الشهر المبارك بداية للمحافظة على الصلاة ، والتبكير إليها يقول الله تعالى في وصــف المؤمنين:{الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ دَائِمُونَ } [المعارج: 24] .
ويقول سبحانه : {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ (34) أُوْلَئِكَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ مُكْرَمُونَ } [المعارج:34-35] .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن ابتلاه الله تعالى بتعاطي الحرام ، من خـمر ومخدرات ، أو دخان و مسكرات ، أن لا يفعل بعد إفطاره ما يخل بهذه العزيمة القوية ، أو يوهنها ، أو يقلل من شأنها ،تلك العزيمة التي جعلته يمسك طوال ساعات النهار ، فيهدم في ليله ما بناه في نهاره من قوة الإرادة التي صبر بسببها عن محبوباته ومألوفاته . فما أحزمه لو استغل شهر الصيام كمدرسة يتدرب بها على هجر ما يكرهه هو ، أو يكرهه الشارع ، من مألوفاته التي اعتاد أكلها ، أو شربها ، أو مقاربتها . تالله ما أحزمه لو واصل هذه الحمية عن ذلك بالليل ، كما عملها في النهار .
أخي الصائم : إني أشجع فيك إيمانك العظيم ، ويقينك بالله تعالى . فمن الذي جعلك تمتنع عن تعاطي هذه السموم في وقت الصيام إلا خوفك من الجبار ، ومراقبتك للواحد القهار . وإلا فمَنْ مِنَ الناس يعلم أنك صائم أو لا ؟!! ولكن شعورك بنظر الله إليك ، ومراقبته لك ، صرفك عن تعاطي الحرام في وقت الصيام

إذا ما خلوت الدهر يوما فلا تقل *** خلــوت ولكن قل عليّ رقيب

وإني أتساءل بصدق . . الإرادة التي استطاعت أن تصوم لأكثر من اثنتي عشرة ساعة ، أتعجز عن مواصلة مسيرتها الإصلاحية ؟!! والعزيمة التي صمدت عن تعاطي هذا البلاء ، لهذه الفترة الطويلة أثناء النهار . . أتنهار في آخر لحظات الإسفار ، وإرخاء الليل الستار ؟!!
أين الهمة التي لا تقف أمامها الجبال الشامخات ؟ وأين العزيمة التي لا تصدها العاتيات !! استعن بالله تعالى على ترك هذا البلاء ، فالنصر صبر ساعة ، والفرج قريب ، وإن الله مع الصابرين .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن كان مقصرًا في نوافل العبادات ؛ فلم يجعل له منها نصيباً ، ولم يأخذ لنفسه قسماً مفروضاً ، فيغير من حاله ، ويبدل من شأنه ، ففي رمضان تتهيأ النفوس ، وتقبل القلوب ، وتخشع الأفئدة ، فينتهز هذه الفرصة ، فيحافظ على شيء منها ، فهي مكملة لفرائضه ، متممة لها ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن أول ما يحاسب به العبد المسلم يوم القيامة الصلاة المكتوبة فإن أتمها وإلا قيل انظروا هل له من تطوع فإن كان له تطوع أكملت الفريضة من تطوعه ثم يفعل بسائر الأعمال المفروضة مثل ذلك " رواه ابن ماجه (1425) .
وأقل الوتر ركعة ، وأقل الضحى ركعتان ، وعدد السنن الرواتب ثنتا عشرة ركعة ، ركعتان قبل الفجر ، وأربع ركعات قبل الظهر ، وركعتان بعدها ، وركعتان بعد المغرب ، وركعتان بعد العشاء ، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله كل يوم ثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعا غير فريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة أو إلا بني له بيت في الجنة " رواه مسلم ، ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل " رواه مسلم .
ولماذا لا تجعل من رمضان فرصة ، لأن يكون لك أيام تصومها لله رب العالمين فمن صام يوماً في سبيل الله باعد الله بينه وبين النار سبعين خريفاً ، فهذه ستة من شوال ، ويوم عاشوراء ، وعرفة ، وصوم الإثنين والخميس ، وصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر . فلا تحرم نفسك الدخول من باب الريان ، عندما ينعم عليهم المنان بدخول الجنان . . فبادر شبابك قبل هرمك . . وصحتك قبل سقمك . . وحياتك قبل موتك . . عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به ولخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك " رواه البخاري .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن هجر القرآن قراءة وتدبراً ، وحفظاً وعملاً حتى أصبح القرآن نسياً منسياً ، أن يكون هذا الشهر بداية للتغيير ، فترتب لنفسك جزءاً من القرآن ، لا تنفك عنه بأي حال من الأحوال ، ولو كان هذا الجزء يسيراً ، فأحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل ، وقليل دائم ،خير من كثير منقطع ، ولا تنس الفضل الجزيل لمن قرأ كلام الله الجليل يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قرأ حرفا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها لا أقول الم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف " رواه الترمذي (2910) وقال هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه .
والقرآن يشفع لك يوم القيامة يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة ، يقول الصيام : أي ربي إني منعته الطعام والشهوة ، فشفعني فيه ، ويقول القرآن : رب منعته النوم بالليل ، فشفعني فيه ، قال : فيشفعان " رواه أحمد . قال الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ : ( أي يشفعهما الله فيه ويدخله الجنة ) .
ولقد أدرك سلفنا الصالح عظمة هذا القرآن ؛ فعاشوا معه ليلاً ونهاراً . . قال وهيب بن الورد : قيل لرجل ألا تنام ؟ قال : إن عجائب القـرآن أطرن نومي ، وقال أحمد بن الحواري : إني لأقرأ القرآن ، وانظر في آية ، فيحير عقلي بها ، وأعجب من حفاظ القرآن ، كيف يهنئهم النوم ، ويسعهم أن يشتغلوا بشيء من الدنيا وهم يتلون كلام الله ، أما إنهم لو فهموا ما يتلون ، وعرفوا حقه ، وتلذذوا به ، واستحلوا المناجاة به ، لذهب عنهم النوم فرحاً بما رزقوا .
ومن المفارقة العجيبة ، أن يدرك أعداؤنا من عظمة هذا القرآن ، ما لا ندركه ، وأن يعملوا جاهدين على طمس معالمه ، ومحو آثاره في العباد والبلاد ، لخوفهم الشديد من عودة الأمة إلى هذا القرآن الذي يؤثر في النفوس ، ويحييها ، ويبعث فيها العزة والكرامة . يقول غلادستون : مادام هذا القرآن موجودا في أيدي المسلمين ، فلن تستطيع أوربة السيطرة على الشرق ، ولا أن تكون هي نفسها في أمان ، وكان نشيد جيوش الاستعمار ،كان نشيدهم :أنا ذاهب لسحق الأمة الملعونة ، لأحارب الديانة الإسلامية ، ولأمحو القرآن بكل قوتي .(1)
فما موقفك أنت يا رعاك الله ؟ أدع الإجابة لك ، وأسأل الله أن يوفقك للخير وفعله .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. للمرأة المسلمة التي أصبح حجابها مهلهلاً ، وعباءتها مطرزة ، وثيابها فاتنة ، وعطرها يفوح و في كل يوم إلى الأسواق تروح . . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أيما امرأة استعطرت فمرت بقوم ليجدوا ريحها فهي زانية " رواه أحمد .
ويزداد الأمر سوءاً ، إذا كان الخروج بلا محرم . . فتركب مع السائق وحدها وما خلا رجل بامرأة إلا كان ثالثهما الشيطـان ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فليـكن - يا أخية - رمضان فرصة لأن تتربى نفسك على البقاء ، في المنـزل وعدم الخروج منه إلا لحاجة ماسة ، وبضوابط الخروج الشرعية ، وليكن رمضان فرصة لضبط النفس في قضايا اللباس ، والموضة والاعتدال فيهما ، بدون إفراط ولا تفريط ، وليكن رمضان فرصة للحفاظ على الحجاب الشرعي ؛ طاعة لله ، وإغاظة للشيطان وحزبه .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. للرجل والفتاة اللذين عبثا بالهاتف طويلاً ، وتهاتفا بعبرات الحب والغرام ، والعشق والهيام ، والذي كله كذب وهراء ، ودجل وافتراء ، وتلاعب بالمشاعر والعواطف ، وقد تكون البداية قضاء وقت فراغ ، ثم يستدرجهما الشيطان للوقوع في الفاحشة البغيضة . . فتقع المصيبة وتحل الطامة العظيمة . . وينكسر الزجاج فأنى له أن يعود مرة أخرى !!
تقول إحدى المعاكسات : كانت البداية مكالمة هاتفية عفوية . تطورت إلى قصة حب وهمية ، أوهمني أنه يحبني ، وسيتقدم لخطبتي ، طلب رؤيتي ، رفضت . هددني بالهجر !! بقطع العلاقة !! ضعفت . . أرسلت له صورتي مع رسالة معطرة !! توالت الرسائل ، طلب مني أن أخرج معه . . رفضت بشدة . . هددني بالصور ، بالرسائل المعطرة ، بصوتي في الهاتف ـ وقد كان يسجل ـ خرجت معه على أن أعود في أسرع وقت ممكن . . لقد عدت ولكن عدت وأنا أحمل العار ، قلت له الزواج .. الفضيحة ،قال لي بكل احتقار وسخرية : إني لا أتزوج فاجرة !!
فاتق الله أيها الشاب ، واتقي الله أيتها الفتاة ، وليكن رمضان فرصة لتغيير المسار والابتعاد عن الأخطار ، وهتك الأعراض فالزنا دين كما قال الشاعر :
يا هاتكاً حرم الرجال وتابعاً *** طـــرق الفساد فأنت غير مكــرم
من يزن في قـوم بألفـي درهم *** في أهـــــــله يزنــي بربــــع الدرهـــــم
إن الزنى دين إذا استقرضته *** كان الوفا من أهل بيتك فاعلم

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن تعود على حياة المترفين ، ونشأ على حب الدعة واللين ، أن يأخذ من رمضان درسا في تربية النفس على المجاهدة والخشونة في أمر الحياة ، فربما تسلب النعمة ، و تحل النقمة . فالدنيا غدارة غرارة مناحة مناعة ، وإقبال الدنيا كإلمامة ضيف ، أو غمامة صيف ، أو زيارة طيف ،عن أبي عثمان النهـدي قال : أتانا كتاب عمر بن الخطاب : ( اخشوشنوا واخشوشبوا واخلولقوا وتمعددوا ـ التمعدد ـ أي العيش الخشن الذي تعرفه العرب ـ كأنكم معد وإياكم والتنعم وزي العجم.) ، و عن عروة بن رويم قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" شرار أمتي الذين ولدوا في النعيم وغذوا به همتهم ألوان الطعام وألوان الثياب يتشدقون في الكلام" .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن كان يتابع الأكلات ، ويتتبع المطاعم ، فيوم هنا ، ويوم هناك ، حتى أصبح بطنه هو شغله الشاغل . ولو سألته عن أي مطعم في الشرق أو الغرب لأعطاك وصفة موجزة . ومفصلة بما تحتوي عليه تلك المطاعم وحسنها من قبيحها ، وجيدها من رديئها ، وما هكذا تورد الإبل يا سعد !! ولم نخلق من أجل أن نسعد بطوننا . . والطعام وسيلة لا غاية فافهم هذا حتى تبلغ الغاية ...
كيف تصفو روح مَـرْءٍ *** نفسه للـطـعـم ولهى

لقد ندب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى التقلل من الأكل كما في حديث المقدام قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ما ملأ آدمي وعاءً شراً من بطن ، بحسب ابن آدم أكلات يقمن صلبه ، فإن كان لابد محالة ، فثلث لطعامه ، وثلث لشرابه ، وثلثه لنفسه "
رواه الترمذي
وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ما شبع آل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ قدم المدينة من خبر برّ ثلاث ليال تباعا حتى قبــــــض . وصــــــــح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " خير القرون قرني ، ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ، ثم يأتي قوم يشهدون ولا يستشهدون ، وينذرون ولا يوفون ، ويظهر فيهم السمن " رواه البخاري ومسلم . ويقول عمر رضي الله عنه : إياكم والبطنة في الطعام والشراب ، فإنها مفسدة للجسد ، مورثة للسقم ، مكسلة عن الصلاة ، وعليكم بالقصد فيهما ، فإنه أصلح للجسد ، وأبعد عن السرف ، وإن الله تعالى ليبغض الحبر السمين ، وإن الرجل لن يهلك حتى يؤثر شهوته على دينه "
قال الحارث بن كلدة الطبيب المشهور : الحمية رأس الدواء ، والبطنة رأس الداء . وقال غيره لو قيل لأهل القبور: ما كان سبب آجالكم ؟ لقالوا : التخم !!
وقلة الطعام توجب رقة القلب وقوة الفهم ، وانكسار النفس ، وضعف الهوى والغضب . وكثرة الطعام يوجب ضد ذلك .
عن عمرو بن قيس قال : إياكم والبطنة فإنها تقسي القلب . وعن سلمة بن سعيد قال : إن كان الرجل ليعير بالبطنة كما يعير بالذنب يعمله .
وعن مالك بن دينار قال : ما ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكون بطنه أكبر همه ، وأن تكون شهوته هي الغالبة عليه .
وقال سفيان الثوري : إن أردت أن يصح جسمك ، ويقل نومك ، فأقل من الأكل .
فليكن هذا الشهر المبارك بداية للتقلل من الطعام والاستمرار على ذلك على الدوام .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. من أخلاقنا . فمن جبل على الأنانية والشح وفقدان روح الشعور بالجسد الواحد ، فشهر الصوم مدرسة عملية ، له وهو أوقع في نفس الإنسان من نصح الناصح ، وخطبة الخطيب ، لأنه تذكير يسمعه ويتلقنه من صوت بطنه إذا جاع ، وأمعائه إذا خلت ، وكبده إذا احترت من العطش ، يحصل له من ذلك تذكير عملي بـجوع الجائعين ، وبؤس البائسين ، وحاجة المحتاجين ، فتسمح نفسه بأداء حق الله إليهم ، وقد يجود عليهم بزيادة ، فشهر الصيام شهر الجود والمواساة . .
الصوم يمنحنا مشاعر رحمة *** وتعاون وتعفف وسماح

فرمضان مدرسة للقضاء على صفة الأنانية والشح ، ومن ثم الشعور بالجسد الواحد الذي إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى " رواه مسلم (2586) .

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن كان قليل الصبر ، سريع الغضب ، أن يتعلم منه الصبر والأناة . فأنت الآن تصبر على الجوع والعطش والتعب والنصب ساعات طويلة ، ألا يمكنك - أيضاً - أن تعود نفسك من خلال شهر الصبر . . الصبر على الناس وتصرفاتهم وأخلاقهم ، وما يفعلونه تجاهك من أخطاء ، وليكن شعـــارك الدائم .{ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنْ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ } [آل عمران:134] وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لَيْسَ الشَّدِيدُ بِالصُّرَعَةِ إِنَّمَا الشَّدِيدُ الَّذِي يَمْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ عِنْدَ الْغَضـَبِ " يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كظم غيظا وهو يستطيع أن ينفذه ، دعاه الله يوم القيامة على رؤوس الخلائق حتى يخيره في أي الحور شاء " رواه الترمذي .
. . فليكن هذا الشهر بداية لأن يكون الصبر شعارنا ، والحلم والأناة دثارنا.

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن ابتلاه الله تعالى بقلب قاسٍ كالصـخر الراسي ، لا تدمع له عين أن ينتهز فرصة هذا الشهر الذي تكون للنفوس فيه صولة . . وللقلوب فيه جولة . . فيحرص على ترقيق قلبه ، بصرفه عن الذنوب التي هي جالبة الخطوب ، و حاجبة القلوب عن علام الغيوب . قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " تُعْرَضُ الْفِتَنُ عَلَى الْقُلُوبِ كَالْحَصِيرِ عُودًا عُودًا فَأَيُّ قَلْبٍ أُشْرِبَهَا نُكِتَ فِيهِ نُكْتَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ وَأَيُّ قَلْبٍ أَنْكَرَهَا نُكِتَ فِيهِ نُكْتَةٌ بَيْضَاءُ حَتَّى تَصِيرَ عَلَى قَلْبَيْنِ عَلَى أَبْيَضَ مِثْلِ الصَّفَا فَلَا تَضُرُّهُ فِتْنَةٌ مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ وَالآخَرُ أَسْوَدُ مُرْبَادًّا كَالْكُوزِ مُجَخِّيًا لا يَعْرِفُ مَعْرُوفًا وَلا يُنْكِرُ مُنْكَرًا إِلا مَا أُشْرِبَ مِنْ هَوَاهُ " رواه مسلم .
وما أحسن قول القائل :
رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب *** وقد يورث الذل إدمانهـا
وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب *** وخـير لنفسك عصيانهـا

ومن أراد السعادة فليلزم عتبة العبادة ، وليجتنب الإساءة ..يقول أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه: ( لو طهرت قلوبكم ما شبعتم من كلام الله عز وجل ) و يقول الحسن البصري رحمه الله : ( إذا لم تقدر على قيام الليل ، ولا صيام النهار ، فاعلم أنك محروم ، قد كبلتك الخطايا والذنوب ) وليكن لك ما بين فينة وفينة زيارة للمقابر ، وتتأمل في أحوال أصحابها ..فإن القوم فيها صرعى ، والدود في عيونهم يرعى ،عن الحديث سكتوا ، وعن السلام صمتوا ، الظالم بجانب المظلوم ، والمنتصر بجانب المهزوم ، ذهب الحسن والجمال ، والجاه والمال ، وبقيت الأعمال ..أموات يتجاورون ، ولا يتزاورون .
سكتــــــــــوا وفي أعماقـهم أخــبارُ وجافاهــــــم الأصحـــــاب والزوار
وتغيرت تلك الوجوه وأصبحت بعد الجمال على الجفون غبار

ماذا أعددت لهذا الموقف ؟ يقول الله تعالى : { حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَهُمْ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ} [المؤمنون:99].

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن كان يأكل الحرام من خلال أكل الربا أو التلاعب في البيع والشراء أو بيع المحرمات من دخان ومجلات فاسدة ، ومعسل وجراك ، أو بيع العباءات والنقابات المحرمة ، أو الملابس الفاضحة من بناطيل نسائية أو أشرطة غنائية أو أشرطة فيديو أو الأطباق السوداء ، أن يغير من حاله ، وأن يبدل من شأنه ، وأن يدع أكل الحرام . فإن الله تعالى يحاسب على النقير والقطـمير .فحـذار يرحمك الله أن تزل قـدم بعد ثبوتها !! يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يدخل الجنة لحم ودم نبتا على سحت ، النار أولى به "رواه ابن حبان وصححه.
وهل يسرك أن أهل الإيمان يرفعون أيديهم في صلاة التراويح والقيام يدعون الله تعالى ، ويستغيثون به ، ويسألونه من فضله ورحمته وجوده وبره ويستجاب لهم ..وأنت ترد عليك دعوتك ؟!! عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رســــول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أيها الناس : إن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً وإن الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر به المرسلين فقال: { يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوا مِنْ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحاً إِنِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ } [المؤمنون:51] ثم ذكر الرجل يطيل السفر أشعث أغبر يمد يديه إلى السماء يا رب ، يا رب ومطعمه حرام ، ومشربه حرام ، وملبسه حرام ، وغذي بالحرام ، فأنى يستجاب لذلك " رواه مسلم .
وتذكر أنه لن ينفعك أن الناس فعلوا ، أو أنهم يريدون ذلك ، فكل واحد منا سيقف بين يدي الواحد القهار ، ويسأله عن أعماله وأقواله الصغار ، والكبار ..فمن سيقف معك في ذلك الموقف العصيب ؟
يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تكونوا إمعة تقولون إن أحسن الناس أحسنا ، وإن ظلموا ظلمنا ، ولكن وطنوا أنفسكم إن أحسن الناس أن تحسنوا ، وإن أساؤا فلا تظلموا " رواه الترمذي (2007) و قال :هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه .
وكن يا رعاك الله مفتاحاً للخير مغلاقاً للشر فإن الدال على الخير كفاعله يقول الله تعالى : {وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ} [المائدة:2].

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. للكُتاب الذين تأثروا بعدوهم .. إننا نقول لهم : إن رمضان فرصة لهم للتغيير ، فالكلمة أمانة ، إنها مسؤولية ، نعم لمسؤولية الكلمة ، لا لحرية الكلمة المتجردة من تعاليم ديننا . وخليق بأدبائنا وشعرائنا أن يتفق أدبهم مع أدب دينهم ، وحري بالصحافة المسلمة أن تربأ بما ينشر على صفحاتها عما يتنافى مع عقيدتنا الإسلامية وتراثنا . قال تعالى:{ وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولاً} [الإسراء:36].

ثم أيها الكاتب الموفق : ألم تقرأ ما سطره يهود في بروتوكولاتهم : ( الأدب والصحافة هما أعظم قوتين تعليميتين خطرتين ، ولهذا السبب ستشتري حكومتنا العدد الأكبر من الدوريات ..) وهل تتصور أن شراءهم لها من أجل الإصلاح ؟ أم من أجل إقامة العدل ؟ أم من أجل الدفاع عن حقوق المضطهدين ؟ كلا ؛ بل من أجل الإفساد ، ونشر الرذيلة بين الأمم كلها وخاصة أهل الإسلام لأنهم ألد الخصام لهم ، فهل ترضى لنفسك أن تكون عوناً لهؤلاء على أمتك ؟ هل ترضى أن تكون أداة إفساد في الأمة ـ من حيث تشعر أولا تشعر ـ هل ترضى أن تنشر في الأمة ما يؤثر على دينها وسلوكها ؟ قل لي بربك كيف تستسيغ أن تكتب بقلمك السيال ما يغضب ربك ؟ كيف تتجرأ أن تكتب بقلمك الرفيع ما يدعو إلى نشر الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا ؟ أو أن تضللهم أو تزيف الحقائق عليهم ؟ لقد وهبك الله تلك الموهبة ، وأسبغ عليك هذه النعمة فحري بك أن تستعملها في طاعة مولاك ، حري بك يا من آمنت بالله رباً ، وبالإسلام ديناً ، وبمحمد نبياً أن تسخر قلمك للصدع بكلمة الحق ، والمجاهرة بالفضيلة ، والدعوة إلى العفة والكرامة ، حري بك أن تكون منافحاً عما يُراد بأمتك ، حري بك أن تكون مكافحاً عما يخطط لأمتك .

وأخيرا أودعك وكلي رجاء أن تجد هذه الكلمات صداها في قلبك، وأن تلامس هذه النداءات شغاف نفسك، وأن نلتقي سويا على خدمة هذا الدين حتى نلقى الله سبحانه ونحن على ذلك ..وليكن شهر رمضان شهراً لمراجعة النفس والمنهج والفكر فمردة الشياطين تصفد ، وادع الله تعالى من قلب خاشع أن يريك الحق حقاً ، ويرزقك اتباعه ، والباطل باطلاً ، ويرزقك اجتنابه .وإن كنت تعلم الحق ولكن حب المال ، والجاه والشهرة ، والمنصب غلب عليك فإني أقول لك ستعرف غداً عاقبة أمرك . وشؤم فعلك على نفسك !!

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. للدعاة الذين فترة همتهم ، وضعفت غيرتهم ، ..وتوانت عزائمهم ، فيشدوا من حالهم ، ويستيقظوا من رقدتهم ، ويتنبهوا من غفلتهم ، وينتهزوا فرصتهم ، بدعوة الناس إلى ربهم ، والذهاب إلى أماكن تواجدهم وتجمعهم . لتذكيرهم بالله تعالى ، وتخويفهم من ناره وجحيمه ، وترغيبهم بجنته ونعيمه ، والتفكير الجاد لمعرفة الأساليب المناسبة للإصلاح ، وليتذكر الدعاة إلى الله فضل الدعوة إلى الله ، والسهر من أجلها ، والتفاني لها ، وجزاء من تاب على أيديهم ، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لئن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم " رواه البخاري .
ليكن رمضان محطة روحية تبعث فينا روح الجدية ..فيعد الداعية عدته ، ويأخذ أهبته ، ويملك عليه الفكر فيما هو فيه نواصي نفسه وجوانب قلبه ..فيكون دائم التفكير ، عظيم الاهتمام ، على قدم الاستعـداد أبدا ، إن دعي أجـــاب ، أو نودي لبى ، غدوه ورواحه وحديثه وكلامه ، وجده ولعبه لا يتعدى الميدان الذي أعد نفسه له !!

• ورمضان فرصة للتغيير .. لمن كان مذنباً ومسرفاً على نفسه بالخطايا والموبقات فإذا به يسمع الأغنيات بأصوات المغنين والمغنيات ، ويشاهد القنوات بصورها الفاضحات ، ويعاكس الفتيات ، ويسهر على الموبقات ، ويعاقر المنكرات ، أن يسارع إلى الإنابة ، ويبادر إلى الاستقامة ،قبل زوال النعم ،وحلـول النقم ، فهنالك لا تقـال العثرات ، ولا تستدرك الزلات .. {وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } [النور:31] ويكفي التائبين فخراً وعزاً ورفعة وشرفاً أن الله تعالى قال : {إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ } [البقرة:222] أليس من سعادة التائبين ..أن الله تعالى يفرح بأوبة الراجعين ..وإقبال المذنبين ..يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لله أفرح بتوبة عبده من رجل نزل منزلا وبه مهلكة ، ومعه راحلته عليها طعامه وشرابه ، فوضع رأسه فنام نومة ، فاستيقظ وقد ذهبت راحلته حتى إذا اشتد عليه الحر والعطش أو ما شاء الله قال :أرجع إلى مكاني ، فرجع فنام نومة ، ثم رفع رأسه فإذا راحلته عنده " رواه البخاري (6308) ، وفي مسلم : " فأخذ بخطامها ثم قال من شدة الفرح : اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك أخطأ من شدة الفرح ".

فالتوبة ..التوبة ..فهي شعار المتقين ..ودأب الصالحين ..وحلية الصالحين ..أما سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى الله فإني أتوب إلى الله في اليوم مائة مرة " رواه مسلم .
فبادر يا رعاك الله إليها في مثل هذا الشهر المبارك ،فأبواب الجنة مشرعة ، وأبواب النار مغلقة ، ولله في كل ليلة عتقاء من النار ، فاجتهد أن تكون واحدا منهم ، جعلني الله وإياك ووالدينا ممن فاز بالرضا والرضوان والفوز بالجنان والنجاة من النيران .
وفي الختام .. آن لثياب العصيان ، أن تخلع في رمضان ، ليُلْبس الله العبد ثياب الرضوان ، وليجود عليه بتوبة تمحو ما كان من الذنب والبهتان ، وقد حان الأوان لفراق الخِلان ، وختم البيان بالصلاة والسلام على سيد ولد عدنان ، وعلى آله وأصحابه الشجعان ، وعلى من سار على نهجهم واقتفى أثرهم على مر الزمان .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

